# Back in the day....



## Larmo63 (Aug 26, 2011)

We used to all ride out from the coast in Orange County, California to the now defunct OCIR dragstrip to the Ford Nationals. We got to drag race our Whizzers, and it made for a great day of riding..... I still have a sticker from the event. I still have some old Whiz-In enamel pins from the early Whiz-ins in SoCal....


----------



## bud poe (Aug 27, 2011)

Sounds cool!  Please scan and post the sticker or some pics!


----------

